# Convertir una señal constante en un simple pulso



## JAR25 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola a todos:
Desearia que alguien me ayudara a ser posible.
El tema es el siguiente: Tengo una salida de alarma a 24V que se mentiene durante el tiempo que dura la señal de alarma, pero yo quiero, esta señal, convertirla en un simple pulso que me mande una señal a un 555. Yo puedo construirlo utilizando mecanismos demasiado grandes y engorrosos, pero no para poder encajarlos en un circuito de aprox. 100x100mm o 100x150mm.
Habria posivilidad que un novato como yo pudiera fabricar algo de esto.

Muchas gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Con un capacitor de 100 nF , quizás tengas que poner un zener de 12 V desde la pata 5 a masa , para protegerla.





Saludos !


----------



## electroandres (Feb 10, 2012)

Un simple pulso? un capacitor, una resistencia y si queres un comparador para que sea mas prolija

--||--- T ---------..Comp---------  Pulso
.......... R
...........|
---------------------------


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Fijate que él quiere disparar un 555 , y como el 555 normalmente se dispara por flanco negativo , ahí le puse un circuito de 555 con disparo positivo , mediante el ya mencionado capacitor.


----------



## JAR25 (Feb 11, 2012)

Chicos, gracias por las respuestas, pero os recuerdo que la salida de la alarma es constante , ya sea positivo o negativo, ya que esa salida yo la puedo cambiar a placer entre - y +, y que el 555 mientras esté reciviendo señal por la patilla 2, sigue mandando señal de salida por lo que el rele sigue disparado y yo lo que necesito es convertir esa señal de salida de la alarma en un simple pulso interrumpiendo en cualquier punto del recorredo la señal para que llegue como un solo pulso el cual dispare el 555, dé una señal al relé, se mantenga el tiempo estimado y corte.
El temporizador con el 555 ya lo sé hacer y con el 556, pero lo que quiero es poder cortar la alimentación de entrada a la patilla 2 y dejarla como un pulso.
Espero que entendais lo que quiero exponer.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2012)

JAR25 dijo:


> Chicos, gracias por las respuestas, pero os recuerdo que la salida de la alarma es constante , ya sea positivo o negativo, ya que esa salida yo la puedo cambiar a placer entre - y +, y que el 555 mientras esté reciviendo señal por la patilla 2, sigue mandando señal de salida por lo que el rele sigue disparado y yo lo que necesito es convertir esa señal de salida de la alarma en un simple pulso interrumpiendo en cualquier punto del recorredo la señal para que llegue como un solo pulso el cual dispare el 555, dé una señal al relé, se mantenga el tiempo estimado y corte.
> El temporizador con el 555 ya lo sé hacer y con el 556, pero lo que quiero es poder cortar la alimentación de entrada a la patilla 2* ?* y dejarla como un pulso.
> Espero que entendais lo que quiero exponer.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


 

*Ni siquiera miraste el circuito sinó no dirías la pavada que estás diciendo* :enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2012)

2M ........estas usando la entrada de control ??? 
guau !!!

mas o menos lo entiendo , cuando llega el pulso tengo en control vcc.......o sea que trigger quedara chica ya que me desplazaron la referencia y se dispara.........
luego, calculo es un mono , es un parto analizar el 555 :enfadado:

pero  por usar la pata de control

y al que pidio el circuito  por suponer que No funciona algo que ni siquiera analizo, ademas, por las siglas que leo abajo en el dibujo pinta ser un esquema de datasheet o algo asi, ...............las datasheet ..............que lugar mas oscuro para visitar, no ??? 
si uno no tiene la varita magica puede ser comido por sus hojas.



JAR25 dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Desearia que alguien me ayudara a ser posible.
> El tema es el siguiente: Tengo una salida de alarma a 24V que se mentiene durante el tiempo que dura la señal de alarma, pero yo quiero, esta señal, convertirla en un simple pulso que me mande una señal a un 555.* Yo puedo construirlo utilizando mecanismos demasiado grandes y engorrosos,* pero no para poder encajarlos en un circuito de aprox. 100x100mm o 100x150mm.
> Habria posivilidad que un novato como yo pudiera fabricar algo de esto.
> ...


 
me pondre en ese oscuro, desconfiado y retorcido fernandob que soy 
contanos, como seria por ejemplo uno de esos mecanismos ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2012)

Lo guardaba porque siempre está piola estudiar usos *distintos* del treintañero 555 , que bueno que te gustó !


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 12, 2012)

Usa los propios 24v para alimentar el 555 en modo astable o si la corriente que puede suministrar esos 24v es poca, usalos para cambiar la lógica del reset del 555 y así habilitarlo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 12, 2012)

JAR25 dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Desearia que alguien me ayudara a ser posible.
> El tema es el siguiente: Tengo una salida de alarma a 24V que se mentiene durante el tiempo que dura la señal de alarma, pero yo quiero, esta señal, convertirla en un simple pulso que me mande una señal a un 555.
> Habria posibilidad que un novato como yo pudiera fabricar algo de esto.
> ...


Este tema ya se trato aqui en el foro


----------



## JAR25 (Feb 12, 2012)

Haber: Ante todo disculparme con DOSMETROS porque es verdad que no he llegado a mirar el esquema ya que he mal interpretado los comentarios y creia que me estabas esplicando como saltar el 555, pero me pongo manos a la obra. Gracias por corregirme y vuelvo a pedirte disculpas por mi novatez y no entender los terminos.

Y a fernandob, ¿Que te hace pensar que yo he dudado de su funcionamiento? ¿En que parte de mis comentarios has deducido esa observación? 

2M... ya tengo sobre el banco tu esquema y no dudes que te comentare los resultados. Gracias

cosmefulanito04: Tambien tendré en cuenta tu comentario y lo pondré en practica.


----------



## JAR25 (Feb 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS; monte tu circuito y maravilla. Funciona de P..... Madre.
Le he cambiado el condensador C2 para que el pulso sea un poco mas largo y OK.
Oye y perdona si te pude ofender al no verlo antes, pero chico, me cogio con un gripaso del 15 y estaba corto de reflejos.

Me salvaste la vida.

Un millon de gracias y un saludo.


----------



## profejavier1965 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola, a ver si entendí bien, con este circuito se puede poner una contínua en la entrada y obtenemos un pulso en la salida?. Me interesa porque necesito algo así, pero lo arme en un simulador y no obtengo ese resultado. Saludos y gracias


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2016)

Buenas noches.

¿Puedes explicar que es lo que necesitas?

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Mar 29, 2016)

Me suena a que necesitas un 555 en modo monoestable.

No recuerdo si al estar en tiempo indefinido en bajo la entrada de la pata 2 el ciclo se vuelve a activar??


----------



## profejavier1965 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola amigos, gracias por la asistencia, les explico, necesito a partir de una corriente contínua de 12 v, que proviene de un contacto que se cierra, en ese momento un monoestable dispare un pequeño pulso suficiente para saturar la base de un transistor. Me pasa que al inyectar esa contínua en la pata 2, mediante un inversor ya que el 555 dispara con negativo, la pata 3 de la salida queda con contínua en vez de un pulso. En cambio si le doy un pulsito en la 2, el monoestable funciona según la hoja de datos. Me explico?. Gracias

Hola amigos, gracias por la asistencia, les explico, necesito a partir de una corriente contínua de 12 v, que proviene de un contacto que se cierra, en ese momento un monoestable dispare un pequeño pulso suficiente para saturar la base de un transistor. Me pasa que al inyectar esa contínua en la pata 2, mediante un inversor ya que el 555 dispara con negativo, la pata 3 de la salida queda con contínua en vez de un pulso. En cambio si le doy un pulsito en la 2, el monoestable funciona según la hoja de datos. Me explico?. Gracias



Les envío este grafico explicativo


----------



## miguelus (Mar 29, 2016)

Buenas noches.

Te dejo un circuito que, creo, que hace lo que necesitas.

Cuando pulsas el Pulsador. e independientemente del tiempo que lo tengas pulsado, en la salida tendrás un pulso de una duración determinada por los valores de R1 y C1.



Espero que sea lo que necesitas.

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2016)

profejavier1965 dijo:


> Hola amigos, gracias por la asistencia, les explico, necesito a partir de una corriente contínua de 12 v, que proviene de un contacto que se cierra, en ese momento un monoestable dispare un pequeño pulso suficiente para saturar la base de un transistor. Me pasa que al inyectar esa contínua en la pata 2, mediante un inversor ya que el 555 dispara con negativo, la pata 3 de la salida queda con contínua en vez de un pulso. En cambio si le doy un pulsito en la 2, el monoestable funciona según la hoja de datos. Me explico?. Gracias


Con el 555 lo hacía así:
​
Y también se puede con un simple inversor Schmitt Trigger.
​Si se requiere la activación por flanco positivo, únicamente hay que colocar las resistencias hacia negativo.
Para no usar un solo inversor del CD40106, el disparador Schmitt Trigger se puede hacer con dos transistores, o poner los 5 inversores restantes en cascada.​


----------



## profejavier1965 (Mar 30, 2016)

Estimado D@rkbytes, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, implementaré estos circuitos y espero obtener los resultados deseados. Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2016)

Otra opción sería implementar un derivador en la entrada del 555, de esa manera solo le llega un pulso al 555 por mas que la entrada se mantenga constante en bajo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Otra opción sería implementar un derivador en la entrada del 555, de esa manera solo le llega un pulso al 555 por mas que la entrada se mantenga constante en bajo.


Los esquemas que subí actúan de esa forma.
Aunque la señal de entrada se mantenga constante, solo habrá un pulso a la salida.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 30, 2016)

Exactamente, cuando los vi me acordé.


----------



## profejavier1965 (Mar 31, 2016)

Excelente, lo voy a poner en práctica. Gracias D@rkbytes, gracias sergiot. Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 1, 2016)

Un sencillo 74l123 haria eso, recuerden que se disparan por flancos y no por estado, chaoooo


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 1, 2016)

Mmmm, por la hoja de datos del 74123,  Vcc max es de 7 v, yo tengo 12.

Ya he comprobado los esquemas anteriores y no me funcionan...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 1, 2016)

Busca el mismo monoestable en CMOS y ta tannn CD4538  desde 3V hasta 15V, miralo, chaooo


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 4, 2016)

Hola amigos, gracias por sus aportes, finalmente logré el objetivo, inyectar una señal de cc y obtener un pulso de salida, a continuación les paso el esquemático. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2016)

No probaste éste circuito ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 67159


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 4, 2016)

Lo he probado, pero no obtuve los resultados deseados, no se porque ya que debería funcionar, volveré a simularlo y ver como se comporta, por lo pronto con el esquema que subí, anda perfectamente para mi necesidad. Gracias nuevamente.



Realicé nuevamente la simulación del circuito propuesto según la hoja de datos de Texas, pero a la salida tengo 0v.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 4, 2016)

Mi pregunta es porque complicarse tanto (a no ser que sea por aprender) si ya existe un IC que hace eso, mas efectivo y mas preciso porque hacerlo de una manera asi "semi" discreto???


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 5, 2016)

Cuando realicé las simulaciones, tanto con el 4538 como así también con el 74123, no dieron satisfactorias, use diferentes programas como el Proteus, teóricamente por la hoja de datos debería haber cumplido perfectamente el cometido, no se que paso.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 5, 2016)

En esos circuitos por usar componentes análogos, no se ejecuta una simulación correcta en proteus.
Lo mejor es que con esos dispositivos, realices las pruebas físicamente.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 5, 2016)

Una historia de mas de "le creo al simulador y no a la realidad"  ja ja ja ja ja ese Ic funciona muy bien yo lo use hace años y solo se calcula una resistencia y un condensador y va mil veces mejor, chaooo


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 6, 2016)

También tengo mis dudas del simulador, es bueno saberlo ya q ese IC no lo conocía. Por supuesto agradezco el valioso aporte. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2016)

Para esas cosas lo mejor es armar todo en un protoboard, la simulación es algo con lo que no me llevo bien.


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 6, 2016)

Ok amigos, encontré el problema, el primer esquematico es el q*UE* simulé y no me funcionó porque la pata 4 del IC quedaba en el aire y entonces el integrado lo tomaba como "1", por ese motivo cuando entraba la contínua no se producía ningún cambio y no salía el pulso. Va el esquema:

Entonces hice otra práctica reemplazando la llave simple por una inversora, con un extremo a "0" y el otro a "1", de esa manera funciona perfectamente (esquema a continuación). El problema es q*UE* mi circuito no me permite reemplazar esa llave. SAludos.


El circuito q*UE* subí con el 555 en mensajes anteriores anda perfecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2016)

Con una resistencia pull up o pull down (10 k de +T a masa) , solucionarias el problema 

Ver el archivo adjunto 142159


----------



## profejavier1965 (Abr 7, 2016)

Ya lo intenté, incluso la bajé a 1k, para fijar el "0", no me resultó. En ese caso, quizás si sea problema del simulador.



Estimado DOSMETROS, me disculpo ya que volví a probar el circuito con la resistencia a masa y funciona a la perfección, quizás en un intento anterior no la conecté correctamente y de ahí el fallo. Además quiero agradecer a todos por la asistencia en el tema solicitado. Saludos!


----------



## mig angel (Mar 5, 2017)

profejavier1965 dijo:


> hola amigos, gracias por sus aportes, finalmente logré el objetivo, inyectar una señal de cc y obtener un pulso de salida, a continuación les paso el esquemático. Saludos.




saludos...me podria decir que trancistor es??....gracias


----------



## printido (Mar 5, 2017)

mig angel dijo:


> saludos...me podria decir que trancistor es??....gracias



Transistor ninguno. Es el circuito integrado mas popular de la historia, el timer 555.


----------



## mig angel (Mar 5, 2017)

Saludos nuevamente este circuito tiene un trancistor que no se cual es me lo podria decir disculpe no soy experto en el tema....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2017)

mig angel dijo:


> Saludos nuevamente este circuito tiene un trancistor que no se cual es me lo podria decir disculpe no soy experto en el tema....



Es un transistor de uso general.
Puede ser un *BC547* o cualquiera que consigas en tu país y posea características similares.


----------



## profejavier1965 (Mar 6, 2017)

Exacto, cualquier transistor NPN de baja potencia. BC547 ó BC548 ó BC549.


----------



## Damecat (Ene 1, 2022)

JAR25 dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Desearia que alguien me ayudara a ser posible.
> El tema es el siguiente: Tengo una salida de alarma a 24V que se mentiene durante el tiempo que dura la señal de alarma, pero yo quiero, esta señal, convertirla en un simple pulso que me mande una señal a un 555. Yo puedo construirlo utilizando mecanismos demasiado grandes y engorrosos, pero no para poder encajarlos en un circuito de aprox. 100x100mm o 100x150mm.
> Habria posivilidad que un novato como yo pudiera fabricar algo de esto.
> ...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con un capacitor de 100 nF , quizás tengas que poner un zener de 12 V desde la pata 5 a masa , para protegerla.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67159
> ...


Buenas DOSMETROS, y si el voltaje fuese de 5 V, que modificación habría que hacer?


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 1, 2022)

Damecat dijo:


> Buenas DOSMETROS, y si el voltaje fuese de 5 V, que modificación habría que hacer?



¿ Has probado simplemente alimentar ese circuito con 5V a ver que pasa ? Experimentando también se aprende.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 1, 2022)

Damecat dijo:


> Buenas DOSMETROS, y si el voltaje fuese de 5 V, que modificación habría que hacer?


Algo parecido a esto te podría funcionar entrando por pata 2 y dejando la 5 como esté. El 555 funciona tambien con 5Volt
La protección que decía 2 metros seguramente, es por la electromotriz del capacitor de 100 nf, que podría romper el chip


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Abr 25, 2022)

profejavier1965 dijo:


> Estimado D@rkbytes, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, implementaré estos circuitos y espero obtener los resultados deseados. Saludos.



Hola se que ha pasado mucho tiempo pero como te fue¿


----------

